# Great Scale Model Train Show in Timonium MD 6/23 - 6/24/2012



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Great Scale Model Train Show in Timonium MD

Saturday June 23rd and Sunday June 24th 10:00a.m. - 4:00p.m.

Maryland State Fairgrounds

2200 York Road

Timonium, MD 21093

Here is a link for the Convention Center: http://www.marylandstatefair.com/

Here is a link to Great Scale Model Trains web site: http://www.gsmts.com/

Regards
Rich


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a reminder, this show is this coming weekend. Hope to meet some of you there! At this point in time, they are up to 360 tables of train related items.

Regards
Rich


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

This show is growing. They are now up to 394 tables!

Regards
Rich


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

rdtwcollectables said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This show is growing. They are now up to 394 tables!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just talking to another vendor about this show. I think I may make the trek to try and set up at one of their fall shows..


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi Joe,

I drive 2.5 hours one way to do this show. It is a 2 day show and it is held 4 times a year. In addition to that, it draws a big crowd!

Regards
Rich


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

rich I heard it was great just need to coordinate my schedule. I am a school teacher so summers are my time to travel to shows. During the school year I need to plan them around long weekends or use some of my sick time. Sucks that this summer I am stuck in bed with a bad foot..


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi Joe,

Hope all goes well with your foot! You might want to consider the Greenberg Toy and Train show that is held at the Maryland State Fair Grounds (Same location as The Great Scale Model Show this weekend.) on Aug 4th and 5th. I will be setting up at that show as well. I will post more information on that show 2 weeks prior to the event.

Regards
Rich


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I wanted to hit this show but prior issues kept me away. I am about 2.5 hours away, but it looks like it is worth the drive. I think there is another coming up in October or so...anybody??


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Yes Nuttin But Flyer...there will be another show in October and it will be even bigger then this show! The June summer show tends to be the smallest show of the year. I will post more information on the October show 2 weeks prior to the show date.

Regards
Rich


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey rdtwcollectables -- you must be near me if we both drive 2.5 hours to get to the MD State Fairgrounds. I am in the Lehigh Valley, near Allentown....you?


----------



## rdtwcollectables (May 24, 2012)

Hi Nuttin But Flyer,

I am in Levittown, PA. About 6 miles from Trenton New Jersey. 

Regards
Rich


----------

